
Microsoft and Samsung partner to bridge Android and Windows closer together - Elof
https://www.theverge.com/2019/8/7/20756647/microsoft-samsung-android-apps-partnership-galaxy-note-10-unpacked-event
======
SmileyRedBall
Doesn't Microsoft already own Android, sorry that should be Microsoft Android,
that's how zdnet refers to it. Seriously though, what a way of doing
“business”. Extract revenue out of Samsung through vague patent-licensing
royalty claims, $1 billion in 2013, then offer to ‘partner’ with them.

[https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-samsung-step-
up-...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/microsoft-and-samsung-step-up-their-
partnership-ahead-of-next-weeks-unpacked-event/)

